# FR: no one teased him for having a girl's name



## james_san

"Francis aimait la France, parce que personne ne le tourmentait pour avoir un nom féminin."
"Francis liked France, because noone teased him for having a girls name"


Should I use avoir or ayant? What is the rule? I see "après avoir" used meaning "after having", so when is the present participle used?

EDIT: Sorry, should have started the thread with FR:


----------



## Canard

Francis aimait la France parce que personne ne le *taquinait pour son nom féminin*. (/ ne se moquait de son nom féminin.)

French in general uses less verbal phrases and verbs than English. I don't see how to gracefully integrate a verb for the second half of the sentence here, but a native speaker might.

Also, you wouldn't use "ayant" here. The gerund in French is much more restricted in its use. Some examples of where "ayant" may be employed:
*En ayant* de la fiérté de ses racines, il a...
Tout proprétiaire *ayant* porté plainte contre...


----------



## Maître Capello

After a preposition such as _pour, sans, après_, etc., you can use an infinitive, but never a present participle.

_Qu'avez-vous contre lui pour le traiter de cette façon ?

_


Canard said:


> Francis aimait la France parce que personne ne le *taquinait pour son nom féminin*. (/ ne se moquait de son nom féminin.)
> 
> I don't see how to gracefully integrate a verb for the second half of the sentence here, but a native speaker might.


 Yes, it's hard to elegantly use a verb there, but I wouldn't say _pour son nom féminin_ because it would imply that Francis really *is* a girl's name! I'd say something like:

_Francis aimait la France parce que personne ne se moquait de lui en lui disant qu'il avait un prénom féminin._


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> A
> _Francis aimait la France parce que personne ne se moquait de lui en lui disant qu'il avait un prénom féminin._



Oui, ou en faisant une phrase encore plus simple :
_Francis aimait la France parce que personne ne se moquait de son prénom prétendument féminin._
Bon, la répétition de "pré-" n'est pas très jolie ! 

Est-ce que "Francis" est un prénom féminin en anglais ? Une femme nommée "Francis"... cela prêterait à rire en France !


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Bon, la répétition de "pré-" n'est pas très jolie !


_Francis aimait la France parce que personne ne se moquait de son prénom *soi-disant* féminin._


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> _Francis aimait la France parce que personne ne se moquait de son prénom *soi-disant* féminin._



 Voilà le mot que je cherchais !


----------



## radagasty

itka said:


> Est-ce que "Francis" est un prénom féminin en anglais ? Une femme nommée "Francis"... cela prêterait à rire en France !


 
Non, _Francis_ est un nom masculin en anglais. L'équivalent féminin est _Frances_.


----------



## itka

radagasty said:


> Non, _Francis_ est un nom masculin en anglais. L'équivalent féminin est _Frances_.



Merci ! Je comprends. C'est la prononciation qui fait rire...


----------



## Montaigne

Un prénom ne peut être "soi-disant".
Dans la phrase originale il n'y a pas la notion de "prétendument" qui serait toutefois acceptable pour traduire "supposedly".
Mais dans ce cas je préférerais "à consonance féminine".


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> Un prénom ne peut être "soi-disant".
> Dans la phrase originale il n'y a pas la notion de "prétendument" qui serait toutefois acceptable pour traduire "supposedly".
> Mais dans ce cas je préférerais "à consonance féminine".


Mais non, très cher Montaigne. _Soi-disant_ n'est pas un adjectif s'appliquant au prénom, mais un adverbe modifiant l'adjectif _féminin_.

Tu dis que dans la phrase originale il n'y a pas la notion de « prétendument ». Je rétorquerais que ce n'est pas parce que le mot _supposedly_, ou un synonyme, est absent que ce n'est pas le sens de la phrase ! Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que Francis n'est *pas* un prénom « à consonance féminine » *en français* !


----------



## Montaigne

L'usage adverbial de soi-disant reste critiqué.
Dans son pays, Francis est raillé parce que la prononciation de son prénom est proche de celle de "Frances" (sauf pour le "s" doux du second).
Mais comme tu le dis, les français ne connaissent que le prénom masculin et ne peuvent établir de proximité avec "Frances". Donc ils ne peuvent ni savoir ni penser que "Francis" 
est prétendument féminin.
En revanche, en anglais la conscience de la proximité (même sollicitée) existe et "Francis" peut être supposedly féminin.
Cela dit je renvoie à la phrase originale exempte de tout supposé".


----------



## james_san

Merci pour l'aide 
Je dirai "..se moquait de son prénom soi-disant féminin."

Et oui, j'ai vu "Francis" (pour?) un prénom féminin.. mais la prononciation de "Frances" est la meme pour moi.


----------



## Montaigne

James san,
you should'nt use "soi-disant" since your original sentence doesn't include any allegation or supposition.


----------



## james_san

Thanks, although it doesn't matter because it is my own composition, so I can say whatever I like 
I don't want the sentence to be too complicated, as I have only been learning French for 6 months.

Could someone please explain the grammar of «personne ne se moquait de lui _en lui disant qu_'ilavait un prénom féminin» ?


----------



## Maître Capello

james_san said:


> Could someone please explain the grammar of «personne ne se moquait de lui _en lui disant qu_'ilavait un prénom féminin» ?


_En lui disant_ is the gerund → _telling him_


----------

